# Gear slippage



## Ronobox (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello
I have a 2005 John Deere 4410 with 800 hrs 
Lately when I e shift into reverse it seems to slip out of gear to almost a stop. But if I hit the breaks it reengages. I repeat this process because it works.
Am I damaging the tractor?
What is causing the gear to slip out?
Why would hitting the break reengage?
Keep in mind I'm a newbie 
Thank you for considering an answer.


----------



## StudentDriver (Mar 21, 2013)

Brakes engage 4WD. Does it grind or just stop moving?


----------



## Ronobox (Mar 21, 2013)

No grinding
Just loss of power almost to a stop


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ronobox said:


> Hello
> I have a 2005 John Deere 4410 with 800 hrs
> Lately when I shift into reverse it seems to slip out of gear to almost a stop. But if I hit the breaks it re-engages. I repeat this process because it works.
> Am I damaging the tractor?
> ...




Welcome to the Forum!..Ronobox.. Is there any adjustment in the shifter linkage?


----------



## Ronobox (Mar 21, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!..Ronobox.. Is there any adjustment in the shifter linkage?


I'm not sure here that is but will look into, thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmm??
Are all the bolts in, holding the rear end into place? Perhaps when you are backing up, the rear end is trying to walk away from the tractor, and the connection isn't right. then when you hit the brakes, the tractor catches up to the rear end and all is well!
May sound funny, but I lost a bolt out of my rear end, and with that minor thing, the tractor dropped down over the rear end slightly and disconnected my transmission linkage.


----------

